# Is it possible to asign MAC address to router ports?



## mystvearn (Mar 25, 2016)

Hi, 

I have a Asus rt-12n modem router and a netgear nighthawk r7000 router. 

The Asus is only used to connect to the landline and all wireless connection is via the netgear router.

Is it possible to limit access on the Asus LAN ports? The only wired connection I allow is the netgear connection as I have opendns running for internet filtration since I have kids in the house. 

I know there are methods to bypass the opendns but I result to manual blocking via the netgear router. So far, I am unable to filter content if the connection is wired via the Asus router. The antennas are removed and the password is secure enough that I forgot what it is. 

If is possible to disable all the LAN ports except for the one to the netgear, then I would be happy. Is such a thing possible or must I buy another hardware?


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

You did look and see that this is a woodworking router forum didn't you? You may still get your question answered as we have a few IT experts among us.


----------



## johnnie_dr (Jan 8, 2016)

Hmmmmm,

Looks like you've asked a "router" question of a different nature.

This forum is all about Woodworking "routers". 

NOT...WiFi and Network routers. 

You need to look at a place like this: How to - Routers - Tom?s Guide

That's why you see all the sawdust around rather than CAT-5 cables. Have fun

johnnie


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Trade your Asus in for a Bosch


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Router porting...


----------



## coxhaus (Jul 18, 2011)

All router ports have MAC addresses. Some routers allow you assign a local MAC address. You would not want 2 MAC addresses the same on one network.

PS
You might try http://www.snbforums.com/ they deal with software routers. You are in a wood working forum.


----------



## mystvearn (Mar 25, 2016)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> You did look and see that this is a woodworking router forum didn't you? You may still get your question answered as we have a few IT experts among us.





johnnie_dr said:


> Hmmmmm,
> 
> Looks like you've asked a "router" question of a different nature.
> 
> ...


Thanks all for the reply. I never knew there was another kind of router. Sorry for that. 

Thanks again


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

mystvearn said:


> Thanks all for the reply. I never knew there was another kind of router. Sorry for that.
> 
> Thanks again


you mean there are other kinds other than our kind???
what will they think of next...


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

mystvearn said:


> Thanks all for the reply. I never knew there was another kind of router. Sorry for that.
> 
> Thanks again


Hey no problem . Your not the first lol . There are some IT members here but I doubt they'd see this thread . Maybe we need to start a new area and include internet routers to


----------



## vindaloo (May 30, 2009)

mystvearn said:


> Thanks all for the reply. I never knew there was another kind of router. Sorry for that.
> 
> Thanks again


Aaah, the naivety of youth. :laugh2:


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Well, for what it's worth, when my CNC Router gets here I'll be assigning a MAC address in my router to the computer that will run my router... :grin:


----------

